# Estradiol Experts?



## JanetPlanet

Hi All.

Yes, I know I should call my doctors to ask these questions, but I want "real" answers (if you know what I mean). And I'd like answers before next month. (I actually love my doctors, but let's call a spade a spade. They're super busy and don't always have time for my questions.)

Ive had several IUIs with Clomid or Femara, injectables etc. This month were going solo with just Femara because of the expensebut Ive forgotten how to use some of my medications.

I have a script for Estradiol 1mg Tablets. "Insert 1 Tablet Vaginally Twice Daily Starting 2 Days Past IUI.

First, the label smack dab on the bottle says, Do not use if pregnant or considering pregnancy. WTF? The doctor says its perfectly safe, anyone else think this is SCARY?

Second, Estradiol is used to build up the liningyes? My lining has always been great, so Im confused.

Third, and most importantly, is using Estradiol like using Crinone (vaginal progesterone)? What I mean is, is missing a dose dangerous? Do I take Estradiol for the first month, or throughout pregnancy? Do I stop when I get my period? Will Estradiol delay my period, as does the Crinone? 

I know it seems weird that Ive forgotten these things, but I have memory lapses when Im very stressed out. And Ive never been more stressed in my whole life. I am doing things to combat it, but unfortunately life doesnt stop just because were TTCing.

Dust to all!


----------



## gumb69

Sorry didn't want to R & r can't help hun sorry x


----------



## faithful96

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Yes, I know I should call my doctors to ask these questions, but I want "real" answers (if you know what I mean). And I'd like answers before next month. (I actually love my doctors, but let's call a spade a spade. They're super busy and don't always have time for my questions.)
> 
> Ive had several IUIs with Clomid or Femara, injectables etc. This month were going solo with just Femara because of the expensebut Ive forgotten how to use some of my medications.
> 
> I have a script for Estradiol 1mg Tablets. "Insert 1 Tablet Vaginally Twice Daily Starting 2 Days Past IUI.
> 
> First, the label smack dab on the bottle says, Do not use if pregnant or considering pregnancy. WTF? The doctor says its perfectly safe, anyone else think this is SCARY?
> 
> Second, Estradiol is used to build up the liningyes? My lining has always been great, so Im confused.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, is using Estradiol like using Crinone (vaginal progesterone)? What I mean is, is missing a dose dangerous? Do I take Estradiol for the first month, or throughout pregnancy? Do I stop when I get my period? Will Estradiol delay my period, as does the Crinone?
> 
> I know it seems weird that Ive forgotten these things, but I have memory lapses when Im very stressed out. And Ive never been more stressed in my whole life. I am doing things to combat it, but unfortunately life doesnt stop just because were TTCing.
> 
> Dust to all!

I just googled estradiol and IUI and it appears to mostly be for lining issues. All my experience with it has been for cycle priming (to recruit more follicles), to quiet the ovaries, or to build lining.

Is it a little blue pill? Oddly, my friend and I are taking the same Estradiol pills, but I am taking them orally, and she is inserting them vaginally. She borrowed one the other day and I told her my application was much easier :haha:

I am about to do a FET and was told the Estrace is keeping my ovaries quiet and I would not ovulate because of it.

I am guessing they are not just to build up your lining if the instructions are to take them 2 days after IUI?


----------



## ViandB

Hi Friends, I read about this too and also my friend is a Nurse she says is to make you uterus line better to a implantation ( I hope that helps )


----------

